# When is it "too late" to start a field dog?



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

khoch4 said:


> I'm not talking about passing hunt tests or gaining titles. But to train a dog to be a generally reliable hunting companion *is it too late after a certain age*?
> 
> TIA!
> Kim


In a word, "No". If you're going to embark on training an older dog I think the best advice would be to refrain from holding that dog to any preconceived notions of how the training will progress due to the dog's age. Start him or her as if they were a pup, and let them show you what they need and when they'll need it.

"Train the dog you're training." That's the fairest approach.

EvanG


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

EvanG said:


> If you're going to embark on training an older dog I think the best advice would be to refrain from holding that dog to any preconceived notions of how the training will progress due to the dog's age. Start him or her as if they were a pup, and let them show you what they need and when they'll need it.


I completely agree. I just started training my 7.5 year old (for hunt tests only) and he has managed to surprise me on his enthusiasm for the sport. I know my goals are different than yours, but I don't think it's ever too late if you're willing to put in the time and dedication it takes. I'd find someone who knows what they're doing to work with. Good luck and have fun with your pup.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

At 6 months Bruno is still a baby. As Even said you can train a dog field work at just about any age. A good foundation of basic obedience is VERY important, not just for the sanity of the hunter but for the safety of the dog. And as with most things the amount of time and work depends on the dog's natural ability and the soundness of the training. 
My Keeper was 2 years old before I started doing any field work with her and she managed to attain her Senior Hunter title. I hope your husband persues the training with Bruno, they will BOTH love it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is one of the most incredible statements I've ever seen. Something for ALL dog sports.



EvanG said:


> *"Train the dog you're training." That's the fairest approach.*
> 
> EvanG


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Kim, 

I would say that 6 months is still quite young  
Even a lot of pups started very young have their retrieve training halted while going through teething. The obedience foundation needs to be solid before letting a dog loose in the field for everyone'e safety so I would say you are on track. 

My area (CT) has started having Basic Field and Hunting Dog classes in regular training facilities but require at least Beginners Basic Obedience before you can join the class. That speaks to how important the foundation work is, I think


----------

